# Toozer fetches the paper



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Lindsay's (shepherdmom12) video of Berlin as a puppy inspired me to teach Tooz to fetch the paper too!

I shaped the entire thing and I am SO proud of us that she is finally delivering to hand without shredding the Daily Record! I had SO many people tell me that I should correct her when she stopped to shred the paper or when she dropped it. But, I stuck with my clicker and here is the result so far...

"Get your paper"


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

VERY nice!!


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

That is great. She looks like she thinks it's a great game.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Awesome job!


----------



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

Good dog, good trainer.


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Good job, both of you! Isn't that a fun trick? Sometimes people will be walking by when Kaylee fetches the paper, and they always smile to see it. Still working on getting her to do it from the front rather than back door, though...


----------



## GSDKaty (Nov 30, 2009)

Thats great. Good job.


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Thanks for all the compliments! 

Toozer had no formal retrieve before I started working on the paper. Not to mention, everything she has retrieved in the past (ball, stick, toys, etc) has been thrown for her. With the paper, she has to sometimes go FIND it first because it's not always at the end of the driveway. 

angierose...Yes! My neighbors are totally amused by the dog fetching the paper!!! 

I have sent her down the driveway to get the paper and not know there were people walking by or cars driving past. Last week, I sent her for the paper and didn't realize there was an 8 point buck standing by the sidewalk!!! The buck didn't know what to do so he ended up spinning in circles when the GSD ran by him twice. LOL
Now I wish I had THAT on film! Talk about "proofing!"


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

That is so cute! And wow, to be able to ignore the deer - kudos!


----------

